# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historia e copetimit te trojeve shqiptare

## Albo

Anëtari i shoqërisë mbretërore gjeografike italiane Baldacci hedh dritë mbi realitetin shqiptar të asaj kohe. Projektet e Europës dhe lakmitë e fqinjëve 

*Pse u nda Shqipëria në fillim të shekullit XX* 

_Si u tkurr Shqipëria e madhe nga 92 mijë kilometra katrorë në 28.000_ 

ANTONIO BALDACCI (Romë, 1917)

Në hyrje të librit voluminoz Intireraret shqiptare, bëhet e njohur se autori i tij prof. Antonio Baldacci është një ndër autorët që kanë dhënë një ndihmesë të madhe për të njohur Shqipërinë, këtë vend ende plot mister dhe poezi. Ky mbrojtës i palodhur i të drejtave të popullit shqiptar, ka studiuar pa ndërprerje Shqipërinë në të gjitha aspektet, si natyralist dhe etnograf i shquar. Panorama po i jep sot lexuesit kreun e parë të këtij libri, që është një shqyrtim i përgjithshëm mbi Shqipërinë e asaj kohe.

Konferenca e Londrës, që e cungoi atë që duhej të ishte Shqipëria e pavarur, i jepte Shtetit të ri një sipërfaqe me rreth 28.000 km2, me 800.000 banorë. Kjo nuk ishte Shqipëria e Madhe që dëshironin patriotët. Ata do të donin të katër ish-vilajetet turke të Shkodrës (10.800 km2), të Janinës (17.000 km2), të Kosovës (32.900 km2) dhe të Manastirit (28.500 km2), së cilës i shtonin edhe një pjesë të vilajetit të Selanikut (rreth 3.000 km2), pra gjithsej 92.200 km2, me një popullsi prej rreth më se dy milionë e gjysmë banorë. Por kjo kërkesë e tyre ishte një aspiratë e tepëruar, sepse, ndërsa është e vërtetë që shteti i përkufizuar nga Konferenca e Londrës, nuk përmblidhte të gjithë familjen e madhe të shqiptarëve. Është e vërtetë edhe se, brenda këtyre kufijve të pretenduar, intensiteti i grupeve të shqiptarëve zvogëlohet, sa më tepër ato largohen nga bërthama qendrore e përbërë nga Shteti i ri, deri në atë shkallë sa ato lejoheshin brenda popullsisë greke dhe sllave, që përbënin shumicën. Krijimi i një shteti shqiptar të madhësisë mesatare, siç u projektua nga Evropa, dhe e banuar thuajse vetëm nga shqiptarë, ushqente shpresën se do të mënjanonin kërkesat këmbëngulëse fetare dhe politike në dobi të njërës ose tjetrës propagandë, dhe duke nxjerrë në pah një ndjenjë civile, do të sigurohej mirëqenia e atdheut të përbashkët. Tre besimet sunduese në Shqipëri, myslimanët, ortodoksët dhe katolikët, të cilave mund t´u shtohet edhe besimi i bektashinjve (rrethet administrative të Krujës, Beratit, Tepelenës, Gjirokastrës) duhet të binden për nevojën absolute që të ecin në një rrugë, që ua kërkon interesi më i lartë i atdheut. Rrëmbimi karakteristik i popullit shqiptar (ai thotë se e ka zemrën në grykë), sqima dhe ambicja e tij, frut i asaj lirie, që i hap rrugën mungesës së çdo frenimi dhe nënshtrimi të trashëguar prej shekujsh, duhet të ndreqen për ti shërbyer këtij parimi më të madh, me qetësi e mend në kokë, sepse vetëm kjo mund të shpjerë në veprimtarinë e madhe të shtetit.

Do të ishte e dëshirueshme që të hynte si pjesë e Shqipërisë edhe pjesa më e madhe e vllehëve dhe veçanërisht ajo masë kompakte e Pindit, që iu dha Greqisë dhe që rrjedhimisht do të shkojë drejt zhdukjes. Popullsia vllahe, që ka jetuar gjithmonë në marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera me popullsinë shqiptare, dëshiron bashkimin me Shqipërinë, ku me qytetërimin e saj më të madh dhe veprimtarinë e shquar në fushën e blegtorisë, të bujqësisë, të mjeshtërive dhe të tregtisë, do të mund të ishte me dobi të pakufishme. Vllehët kanë të zhvilluar shpirtin e nismës të stërgjyshërve të tyre të lashtë romanë dhe po të mos ishin të detyruar të jetonin jashtë aspiratave të tyre, do të përfaqësonin një nga bazat më pozitive të rendit ballkanik. Mbretëria mesjetare bullgaro-rumune është në këtë vështrim shumë interesante. Ne, italianët, do të kënaqeshim, në qoftë se aspiratat vllahe do të plotësoheshin, sepse politika e qeverisë sonë, veçanërisht në njëzet vjetët e fundit, është përputhur gjithmonë me atë të Rumanisë në mbrojtje të romanizmit ballkanik. Sulltani Abdyl Hamid u ka dhënë vllehëve, në saje edhe të nismës sonë, koncensionet më të mëdha. Patriotët arumuno-maqedonë kujtojnë edhe sot me mirënjohje të thellë iradën perandorake të vitit 1905, që i nderuari Fortis ia arriti ta siguronte nga sulltani plak

*Përbërja e popullsisë shqiptare*

Grupi më i madh dhe interesant i arumunëve të Ballkanit është ai që njihet me emrin e fisit të frashëriotëve, që banojnë në krahinat e Korçës, Beratit dhe Përmetit në Epir, zonë që grekët duan tia shkëpusin Shqipërisë. Këta frashëriotë, që janë shpërndarë edhe në Maqedoni dhe Thesali, kanë ruajtur të paprekur, gjatë të përpjetave dhe të tatëpjetave të shekujve, karakterin latin të idiomës së tyre, të zakoneve dhe të veshjeve

Ndërkaq vllehët e Pindit i kaluan përfundimisht Greqisë dhe jo Shqipërisë, siç kërkonin ata vetë. Greqia nuk u mjaftua me Pindin, por sulmoi me propagandën e vet edhe atë pjesë të Epirit që i ishte njohur Shqipërisë, me Gjirokastrën dhe me pjesën e mbetur nga vilajeti i vjetër i Janinës, si dhe me pjesën perëndimore të Manastirit, që nuk e kishte marrë Serbia. Gjirokastra ishte qyteti më vital i Shqipërisë së jugut, që përfshinte zonën ekstreme të sigurimit përballë Greqisë. Ky qytet duhej të përbënte një qendër tërheqëse me rëndësi shumë të madhe për popullsinë e shpërndarë shqiptare nëpër territorin grek. Për sa i takon krahinës së Gjirokastrës, le të kujtojmë se gazetat greke zhvilluan një fushatë për të mbështetur, kundër së vërtetës, pretendimin se shumica e popullsisë së kësaj krahine ishte greke. Por, më 1896, konsulli i përgjithshëm italian në Janinë, komendatori Millelire i shkruante ambasadorit në Kostandinopojë se bejlerët dhe shefat e tjerë shqiptarë, nëpërmjet një italo-shqiptari, i quajtur Fanti, me origjinë nga krahina e Gjirokastrës, i kishin deklaruar se të gjithë, pa dallim, myslimanë dhe të krishterë, nuk do ti bashkoheshin kurrë Greqisë dhe se, në rast të kundërt, do ta digjnin vendin dhe do të vrisnin fëmijët e tyre. Unë që po shkruaj e njoh vërtetësinë e këtij dokumenti, sepse duke udhëtuar shpesh nëpër Epir me komendatorin Millelire, dëgjoja çdo ditë aspiratat dhe ndjenjat e shqiptarëve të vilajetit të Janinës në atë kohë.

*Greqia dhe pretendimet e saj*

Greqia, shumë përpara luftës së dytë ballkanike, ia doli të bëjë me ndihmën e kishës, të shkollës, të agjentëve të qeverisë dhe atyre tregtarë, si dhe me anë të rrugëve të lundrimit, një politikë imperialiste në tërë Epirin deri në Seman, dhe me mbarimin e kësaj lufte kërkoi që patjetër e gjithë kjo zonë të njihej si greke. Por, kjo shpresë perëndoi: si rezultat i kundërshtimit të vendosur të Italisë dhe të Austrisë. Teza e tyre, e mbështetur më parë nga aleatët, domethënë teza e copëtimit të plotë të Shqipërisë, e detyroi Greqinë të zvogëlojë pretendimet, duke kërkuar vetëm zotërimin e gjirit të Vlorës, por jo të shkëmbit të Sazanit (që Greqia gjithnjë e ka konsideruar, kundër çdo të drejte dhe kundër çdo argumentimi gjeografik, se është pjesë e ishujve të Jonit), dhe duke kërkuar që kufiri greko-shqiptar të fillonte nga bregu i Adriatikut, rreth 15 kilometra në jug të vetë gjirit, për të mbërritur në drejtimin veri-lindje në liqenin e Ohrit dhe të bashkohej atje me kufirin serb. Nga njëra anë Italia dhe Austria dhe nga ana tjetër Greqia u bindën më në fund ta dredhojnë kufirin në Pargë dhe pastaj në Kalamas, në mënyrë që kufiri i ri të mbaronte në kepin e Stilos. Me të drejtë, dy fuqitë e Adriatikut refuzuan të bëjnë lëshime të mëtejshme, edhe pse të dyja ishin fort të interesuara për rindërtimin e një shteti shqiptar të pavarur, që të ishte në mënyrë të mjaftueshme i fortë dhe vital, edhe pse deshën që kanali i Korfuzit, që ka një rëndësi të madhe strategjike, të mos binte tërësisht në duart e Greqisë, që ishte kthyer në një fuqi talasokratike jo e papërfillshme. Dihet veprimtaria e parreshtur e intrigave që ka zhvilluar më pas Greqia për të penguar ravijëzimin e kufirit jugor të Shqipërisë dhe për ti marrë shtetit të ri shumë nga rajonet e tij më pjellorë dhe më të populluar (pa të cilët ai nuk mund të jetonte), duke dhunuar hapur parimin e kombësisë së popullit shqiptar. Vendi, mbi të cilin Greqia ka drejtuar lakminë e saj mund ti vërtetojë shkencës dhe diplomacisë, mbi bazën e parimit të kombësisë, se Greqia nuk ka ndonjë të drejtë që tia vlejë të shqyrtohet. Neve nuk do të na mungojë respekti për Greqinë, duke thënë se nuk ka kursyer asnjë mjet për të shkombëtarizuar për qëllimet e veta megalomane Epirin verior dhe qendror, siç kishte bërë më parë për Epirin jugor. Një studiues i çështjes epirote ka shkruar këto kohët e fundit: Është një fakt i padiskutueshëm se në Shqipërinë jugore po zhvillohet prej shumë vjetësh nga grekët një veprimtari e zellshme dhe këmbëngulëse për asimilimin dhe shkombëtarizimin e popullsisë shqiptare. Grekët, nëpërmjet dhuratave të bollshme të helenëve pasanikë të shpërndarë nëpër botë, kanë mundur të mbjellin dendur në Shqipërinë jugore shkollat dhe kishat e tyre, dhe duke vlerësuar edhe faktin se shumë shqiptarë të jugut ndjekin besimin greko-ortodoks, kanë mundur të arrijnë suksese të theksuara. Atje ku nuk kanë mjaftuar shkollat, kishat dhe paratë, kanë hyrë në skenë bandat greke për të ushtruar akte të prepotencës dhe brigandazhit në dëm të popullsisë shqiptare, që nuk pranon të braktisë gjuhën, zakonet dhe aspiratat kombëtare. Beteja për kombësinë është shpërthyer nga grekët jo rrallë në Shqipërinë jugore dhe gjatë shumë viteve me metoda të ashpra, të përdorura nga vetë grekët, nga bullgarët dhe nga serbët në krahinat e Maqedonisë. Populli shqiptar i braktisur në fatin e vet, pa shkolla, pa kishat e veta, pa ndihma materiale dhe morale të përshtatshme për të kundërbalancuar punën sekrete dhe të hapur të të gjitha propagandave që e kanë copëtuar, është gjetur i dobët para propagandës panhelenike. Qeveria turke i dërgonte toskët të shtypnin revolucionet në Jemen dhe e shpopullonte vendin. Shumë popullata të futura në kurth dhe të lodhura nga qëndresa binin lehtas pre e lakmisë greke. Por, nuk u kthyen të gjithë helenë në shpirt dhe shumë shqiptarë të jugut që flasin greqisht jashtë shtëpisë, brenda mureve të banesës përdorin vetëm gjuhën kombëtare. Ndryshe si mund ti rezistosh propagandës greke? Mjafton vetëm një shembull i marrë rastësisht nga qindra e qindra të tjerë. Më 20 qershor 1905, një bandë brigandësh grekë hynë në Plasë, një fshat afër Korçës, i banuar sidomos nga arumunë, grabitën kishën, dogjën librat e shenjtë, terrorizuan popullsinë dhe u larguan, pasi afishuan këtë proklamatë për banorët: Njoftojmë banorët se kush do të deklarohet me kombësi vllahe, ose do të dërgojë fëmijët e tij në shkolla vllahe, ose do të lutet në kishë vllahe, do të dënohet me vdekje dhe do ti pritet koka.

*Elementi shqiptar në vështirësi*

Kjo situatë e tmerrshme, në të cilën gjendet elementi shqiptar nga njëra anë dhe ai vllah nga ana tjetër, të dy të braktisur në fatin e tyre, ka krijuar një gjendje të tillë, ku pushtimi grek i Epirit zyrtarisht shqiptar, i ka vënë vetes qëllimin që të shkatërrojë çdo gjë që nuk është greke; çdo gjë, dhe në rast nevoje i gjithë vendi të mbytet në gjak. Në këtë mënyrë, pas disa vjetësh nuk do të dëgjohet më në Epir asnjë fjalë shqip ose vllahisht. Por, a e kujtojnë rastësisht grekët pikëllimin që kish në zemër historiani i tyre Phrantses, kur thoshte i tronditur se Peloponezi ishte kthyer tërësisht në shqiptar? Ata shqiptarë kishin mbërritur aty nga Epiri, sikundër dëshmojnë emrat që të ardhurit e rinj u dhanë fshatrave të tyre dhe që riprodhojnë të gjitha vendet dhe emrat e Epirit, ata u bënë ushtarë nga despotët dhe arkondët grekë për t´u mbrojtur nga ndikimet e të huajve dhe statistikat greke janë akoma të detyruara edhe sot të rinjohin mijëra e mijëra shqiptarë që jetojnë në mbretërinë e vjetër greke. Ne, italianët, mund të provojmë me rapsoditë të vërtetën që pohojmë. Në kohën e pushtimit turk në Greqi, popullsia e shumë fshatrave shqiptare emigruan në Italinë e jugut dhe në këngët e tyre kujtohet prejardhja nga Morea dhe riti i tyre është akoma ai grek. Bregdeti shqiptar qysh prej kohësh të lashta ka qenë hyrje-dalja e tregtisë nga Danubi në Adriatik dhe ka qenë, pra, pikësynimi gjithnjë i lakmueshëm i të gjitha aspiratave të popujve danubianë. Në Mesjetë, si dhe në lashtësi, rrugët e karvaneve ndërmjet Danubit dhe Adriatikut kanë qenë gjithmonë aktive, edhe nëpërmjet gërmadhave, dhe vazhdonin t´u shërbenin qyteteve kryesore që kishin porte të rëndësishme si Durrësi, Antivari, Kotorri, Raguza; ishin rrugë që vinin nga Kosova, Metohia dhe Serbia, dhe mund të quheshin arterie të bagëtisë e të mineraleve që çonin në vendet e perëndimit, si dhe të produkteve të industrisë e të qytetërimit perëndimor që çonin drejt vendeve danubiane. Këto trafiqe, si të eksportit, ashtu edhe të importit, lidheshin kryesisht me Italinë. Trafiku me Bizantin dhe me Selenikun ishte i kufizuar. Rruga e Zetës, si dhe ajo nga Prizreni, Shkodra dhe Antivari kishin rëndësi të madhe edhe në kohën e turqve. Ura e Vezirit është vepër e Bushatllinjve, po ashtu si edhe ura më e vjetër e Mesit dhe shumë të tjera. Në jug vazhdonte veprimtarinë e vet rruga Egnatia, që fillonte në Durrës. Nga kjo rrugë kanë mbetur akoma gjurmët në terren dhe në rrugët e karvaneve. Por, pavarësisht nga dekadenca që pësoi vendi, për shkak të braktisjes dhe të anarkisë, këto dy rrugë të trafikut ndërmjet lindjes dhe perëndimit, mbetën shumë aktive deri në shekullin XIX. Dr. J.Muller, që ishte për një kohë të gjatë në shërbim të turqve në fillim të këtij shekulli, tregon se në territorin e Kosovës dhe të Metohisë mbërrinin edhe atëherë nëpërmjet rrugës së Zetës produktet e kulturës italiane dhe niseshin produktet e bujqësisë, të blegtorisë dhe të minierave. Deri në këta dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit, tregtia ndërmjet Prizrenit, Shkodrës, Adriatikut dhe Italisë ishte e leverdisshme, dhe kjo pavarësisht se vendi në tërësi ishte shpesh nën pushtetin absolut të banditëve, megjithëse turqit ishin kujdesur për sigurimin e rrugës, duke vendosur gjatë kësaj arterieje pika të shumta të rojeve. Rrugët e karvaneve të Zetës dhe të Egnatias janë rrugë të transmetimit të emigracionit historik dhe të trafiqeve italo-ballkanike, të cilat në aspektin e fundit kanë humbur rëndësinë e tyre primitive vetëm pas ndërtimit të hekurudhës ndërmjet Beogradit dhe Selenikut; atëherë karvanet filluan të humbin rëndësinë e tyre në dobi të Selenikut dhe në dëm të Durrësit dhe të porteve të Adriatikut: Kosova, Metohija dhe Maqedonia, që më parë vinin në Adriatik, ndërruan rrugë drejt Egjeut.

*Serbët e kishin lënë veriun e Shqipërisë mes perëndimit e lindjes*

Qytetërimi serb mesjetar ka lënë në Shqipërinë veriore, vend i tranzicionit ndërmjet qytetërimit lindor dhe atij perëndimor, gjurmë të dukshme, sidomos në kisha dhe kështjella. Megjithatë, Shqipëria ka mbetur në varfëri dhe përzjerjet shqiptaro-serbe mesjetare nuk janë të rrënjosura thellësisht. Në malësitë ka mundësi që serbët të kenë qëndruar më tepër me forcë se me ligje, ata nuk kanë lënë gjurmë serioze të një asimilimi të vërtetë, megjithëse toponimia sllave është shumë e bollshme përsa u takon malësive. Zbulimet e fundit na bëjnë të njohur se udhëheqësit shqiptarë kishin mësuar mirë serbishten, si gjuhë të qeverisë dhe të aferave, por në familje kishin mbetur shqiptarë të përkryer. Dhe ndoshta sundimi serb u vendos fillimisht në fund të shekullit XIII për të ngacmuar shpirtin shqiptar. Në këtë kohë, në të vërtetë, ne fillojmë të kemi lajme për emigrime të shumta të shqiptarëve që nuk e duronin zgjedhën serbe në Shqipërinë qendrore, gjë që del qartë në kohët më të mira të qytetërimit sllav, kur apostulli i pavarësisë shqiptare, Karl Topia, shpërnguli krejt Balshajt dhe i vendosi në tokat e fiseve fisnike të Durrësit. Këto lëvizje të fiseve malësore, që kanë lënë gjurmë të pandërprera në kujtesën e popullit, dhe që u shtuan në shekullin XIV, kanë qënë të detyruara, pa dyshim, nga përndjekjet e serbëve. Gjatë sundimit turk gjendja ka ndryshuar. Procesit të sllavizimit të kryer nga serbët iu kundërvu një proces shumë i fortë i shqiptarizimit, në vazhdim të të cilit serbizmi pothuajse u asgjësua. Por ndër shqiptarët mbetën të ndjeshme zakonet dhe legjendat e serbëve. Dhe ndërsa nga njëra anë shohim ndikimin që serbët kanë ushtruar në jetën intime familjare të shqiptarëve, nga ana tjetër vemë re se shqiptarët u kanë dhënë serbëve normat e së drejtës së tyre zakonore. Nuk ka dyshim se kuçët, piperët dhe vasojeviçët, siç tregojnë rapsoditë, nuk rrjedhin nga familje shqiptare. Martesa bëhen edhe sot ndërmjet serbëve të Malit të Zi dhe shqiptarëve katolikë të Shqipërisë kufitare. Përkundrazi, mirditorët ruajnë traditën se paraardhësit e tyre janë me origjinë sllave, dhe kjo mbështetet nga Hahni dhe Hequardi. Mendimi i shprehur nga këta dy udhëtarë është mbështetur nga dëshmitë e personave të denjë për ti besuar, që i kanë vjelur këto kohët e fundit nga goja e mirditorëve (ndërmjet të cilëve edhe kapiteni Ndue Gjoni), të cilët thonë se janë të prejardhur nga tre vëllezër me origjinë nga fusha e Kosovës. Sipas kësaj legjende, një nga tre vëllezërit mbeti në atdhe, i dyti erdhi në Mirditë dhe i treti shkoi në Shalë.

*Përshtypje e rremë* 

Edhe sot mirditasit dhe shalianët konsiderohen si kushërinj me lidhje martesore dhe, për më tepër, nuk do të ndodhë kurrë që një mirditor të marrë një vajzë nga Shala, ose anasjelltas. E gjithë kjo tregon se mbivendosjet e fiseve, të popujve dhe të ndikimeve kanë qenë të vazhdueshme si dallgët e një deti në stuhi në këtë zonë kufitare ekstreme të Ballkanit perëndimor dhe të humnerave dinarike, të Alpeve shqiptare, të Akroçeraunisë, ku popujt më të ndryshëm janë përleshur egërsisht për sundimin e detit dhe të pasurisë, në kërkim të vendqëndrimeve më të mira. Njeriu nuk është ndalur kurrë, dhe aq më tepër në këto anë, ku instinkti bredh si endacak i shqetësuar, ndoshta edhe nga vështirësitë e jetës endacake që u ka krijuar mjedisi i varfër në burime blegtorale ndërmjet kullotave bregdetare dhe maleve.

----------

